# One way to win customers



## chadders (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm not sure this is particularly relevant, however Canon Rumours was carrying a banner ad for a British camera retailer offering the 5D3 at £2799 which seemed a favourable price. It boasted that stock was genuine UK imports.

I followed the link, and not being familar with this particular supplier I clicked on the "About Us" button on their homepage. I received the following message:

*Page you are trying to check does not exist. Your IP (edited out by myself) has been logged for security reasons and will be used in case of any INTRUSION detected on our servers*

This may be merely a technical thing, bit it would hardly persuade me to part with my cash to said supplier.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 11, 2012)

FWIW, the ads you see on CR are not placed there by CR, for the most part they are served by Google Ads (which is why you see ads for a UK camera store, whereas I see ads for a US camera store, for example).


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 11, 2012)

I Finally Bit the bullet and found a mk3 on craigslist barely used for 3150$. I couldn't resist and going to buy it tomarrow. ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 11, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> I Finally Bit the bullet and found a mk3 on craigslist barely used for 3150$. I couldn't resist and going to buy it tomarrow. ;D



U gonna LOVE IT....goodluck


----------



## Razor2012 (Jul 11, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> I Finally Bit the bullet and found a mk3 on craigslist barely used for 3150$. I couldn't resist and going to buy it tomarrow. ;D



Way to go, we knew you couldn't resist.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 11, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > I Finally Bit the bullet and found a mk3 on craigslist barely used for 3150$. I couldn't resist and going to buy it tomarrow. ;D
> ...



A good deal also considering I turned my 5Dc around for 700$. Not to shabby.


----------



## Razor2012 (Jul 12, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> Razor2012 said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



Nice. You'll have to give us your first impressions.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 12, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> I Finally Bit the bullet and found a mk3 on craigslist barely used for 3150$. I couldn't resist and going to buy it tomarrow. ;D



Awesome!!


----------



## Quasimodo (Jul 12, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> FWIW, the ads you see on CR are not placed there by CR, for the most part they are served by Google Ads (which is why you see ads for a UK camera store, whereas I see ads for a US camera store, for example).



And this is what I see on the CR page in Norway


----------



## docsavage123 (Jul 12, 2012)

The add you saw was from DIGITAL REV which is a Hong Kong based company that brings in grey imports to the UK and offers warranties through themselves rather than from Canon.


----------



## Kernuak (Jul 12, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Razor2012 said:
> ...


I also bit the bullet last night. The mouse pointer was hovering over the Checkout button while I was debating, then I had a sudden twitch in my index finger and it clicked the mouse button . It must have been fate. I went with Digital Rev in the end, as they were much cheaper and well regarded. I also got the BG-E11 in one of their packages, effectively getting a spare battery free. It's been shipped already, due on the 18th, so I should be able to reschedule delivery when I have a day off on my birthday. I got £872 for my 100-400, so a decent amount to put towards it, even if it could have been higher (but then I only paid £950 to start with over four years ago).


----------



## Razor2012 (Jul 12, 2012)

Kernuak said:


> Razor2012 said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



Good job, you'll love it. Do you already have the 70-200 2.8II?


----------



## syder (Jul 12, 2012)

If you're in the UK check http://camerapricebuster.co.uk/prod2676.html for 5D prices... and there is someone selling them for under £2799 who is an authorised UK dealer.

I picked one up on new from ebay for £2400 - UK stock with a UK warranty - but do watch out, a lot of the ebay seller with super cheap prices are grey imports. If you're happy to take the chances with a store which offers their own warranty on imported stock you can find them for around £2250, but make sure you understand the warranty issues, and ensure that the item's in the UK, or you might have to pay 20% custom tax


----------



## chadders (Jul 12, 2012)

docsavage123 said:


> The add you saw was from DIGITAL REV which is a Hong Kong based company that brings in grey imports to the UK and offers warranties through themselves rather than from Canon.



The ad I saw most definitely wasn't from Digital Rev. It was from a "retailer", trading under another name, based here in the UK. As I previous poster pointed out, I realise the ad wasn't the responsibility of Canon Rumours, and I never suggested or intended to suggest it was.

Cheers.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 12, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Razor2012 said:
> ...



Disappontment. The man sold the 5d3 to his brother before even got to see it. Looks like I'll have to cancel my 5Dc's auction.


----------



## Razor2012 (Jul 12, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> Razor2012 said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



That's crappy. Hang tough, you'll get one soon enough.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 12, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> Razor2012 said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



Buy a NEW one...then you're done for next four years. It's really worth it to wait for used body and save $300???


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 12, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Razor2012 said:
> ...



I'd also have to upgrade everything else to support my camera. All in all, an extra 800$ on top of the MK3.


----------



## Kernuak (Jul 12, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> Kernuak said:
> 
> 
> > Razor2012 said:
> ...


No I don't, that was my original plan, when I first thought about selling my 100-400 last year, then the 5D MkIII happened . I do still plan on getting it though in the next 12 months, as it would be ideal with the MkIII if I get to Uganda next year. I have the 300 f/2.8 to use in the meantime.


----------



## Razor2012 (Jul 12, 2012)

Kernuak said:


> Razor2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Kernuak said:
> ...



It's just an awesome combo.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 12, 2012)

What, the 70-200L II IS lens/5D Mark III or the 300 f/2.8L IS/5D Mark III? 8)


----------



## Razor2012 (Jul 12, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> What, the 70-200L II IS lens/5D Mark III or the 300 f/2.8L IS/5D Mark III? 8)



The 70-200 2.8II. Unfortunately I can't comment on the 300 2.8L. Maybe someday.


----------



## Kernuak (Jul 12, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > What, the 70-200L II IS lens/5D Mark III or the 300 f/2.8L IS/5D Mark III? 8)
> ...


I'm sure the 300 f/2.8 and MkIII are an awesome combination too, just not travelling to Uganda with weight restrictions . I struck lucky, getting a mint one that had only been used twice. They now sell used (at least from retailers) for £1000 more than I paid. Even sold privately on eBay, they are at least £500 more than I paid.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 12, 2012)

Kernuak said:


> Razor2012 said:
> 
> 
> > bdunbar79 said:
> ...



I will ONLY travel to football games with the 300 f/2.8 already pre-mounted to a monopod and no farther from my car to the stands.


----------



## Razor2012 (Jul 12, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> Kernuak said:
> 
> 
> > Razor2012 said:
> ...



Do you have the I or II?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 12, 2012)

There are a ton of versions, so I'll type the whole title to the version I have:

300mm f/2.8L IS I

The II is probably much lighter.


----------



## Razor2012 (Jul 12, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> There are a ton of versions, so I'll type the whole title to the version I have:
> 
> 300mm f/2.8L IS I
> 
> The II is probably much lighter.



I know the 400II is lighter than the I. Awesome lens.


----------



## Kernuak (Jul 12, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > There are a ton of versions, so I'll type the whole title to the version I have:
> ...


The 300 MkII is lighter also. I also have the 300 f/2.8 L IS USM original and it gets quite heavy after walking around with it in a rucksack for an hour or two, along with two bodies and a few other lenses. I think I'm carrying around 30kg at times.


----------



## Razor2012 (Jul 12, 2012)

The IQ from the 300 ver I is outstanding from what I have seen, I'm not sure if ver II improves much in that department.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 13, 2012)

I would NOT buy a used 5Dmk3 after having a faulty unit there are definately bad copies out there. this would be the main reason people are dumping them so early too much risk IMO

buy it new get a warranty and if you get a dud take it back


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 13, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> The IQ from the 300 ver I is outstanding from what I have seen, I'm not sure if ver II improves much in that department.



From what I've seen and Bryan Carnathan's website, no the Version II does not offer an enchanced IQ; the selling point was updated IS motor and less weight. Here's what I did. I saw the price of the new one, $7299 at B&H. I then found a version I that was actually in great shape, including the lens mount and the glass was clean, and bought that for $4500. I don't mind the weight since I'm at a fixed sporting event site when using it. So I was able to save $2800 and am getting the exact same IQ. 

For the 400 I did the exact same thing. Found a fantastic version I copy for $5999 vs. the newest price around $10,900 or some even for $11,400. Again, same IQ, more weight, $5k cheaper. 

Since I saved $7800, that I'd say was a great deal. Not that spending that kind of money is a great deal, I'd just say relatively speaking $9500 is cheaper than $20,000.

Will I ever spend that much at once on lenses again? NO.


----------



## Razor2012 (Jul 13, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> Razor2012 said:
> 
> 
> > The IQ from the 300 ver I is outstanding from what I have seen, I'm not sure if ver II improves much in that department.
> ...



That's great, you saved alot of money there and have a couple of awesome lenses.


----------

